# Did using a Juul cause a man's collapsed lung?



## Hooked (16/8/19)

https://vaping360.com/vape-news/83228/fact-check-did-vaping-cause-a-mans-collapsed-lung/

This is a long article so I'm just suppling the link. 

The bottom line is that it did not cause the collapsed lung as there was a pre-existing condition. However, heavy inhaling could have exacerbated the condition. 

The article also provides insight into the possible reasons as to why the Juul user is creating a big song and dance.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

